# Special PCV valve for Tripower Carb ?



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
do I need a Special PCV valve when using a Tripower carb on a 400er engine ?
Or can I still use the OEM type (CV679C) valve ?
I'm not sure if my PCV valve is o.k., please read also my post:--> Idle too low :smile3:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Didn't read the other post, but you can use the 400 PCV valve with no issues.


----------

